# Hi, New and Nervous *



## TesB (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi. This is my first post although I have been reading everyone’s really useful advice and experiences for a while. I am 33 and DH is 52, DH had a vasectomy 20 years ago so are going through IVF/ICSI privately at Bourn Hall, Cambridge.

DH had SSR in Dec 07 with a good result and I have been on Gonal-F since the 19th Jan and at my first scan and bloods after 6 days (last Friday) I had over 20 follicles so was given a lower dosage and had another scan the next day. I am now due to have the EC on Wednesday 30th but have been told that I may not be able to have ET due to the risk of OHSS. We are obviously really anxious because everything had been going so well. Have been trying to drink loads of water but don’t really know what else to do!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we’ve not told many people. 

Thank you

Tes


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Tess,

I've also been reading other people's contributions on the site and finally decided to join this morning. Havn't got the lingo yet but will give it a go!

I'm 31 and on my first round of IVF. Having had various tests over the past few years, the docs haven't found anything obviously wrong but after a few years of nothing happening on the baby front we decided to try IVF, and seem to be at the same stage a you. Have also been on the Gonal F since january 19th and my first scan showed 20+ follicles and growing oestrogen levels. Was reduced to 75ml of Gonal-F over the weekend and had a scan and bloods this morning. Enough follicles have grown to the right size but it's looking like the process may have to be abandoned as my oestogen levels were 8000 on Saturday and can't go over 10,500. The nurse this morning said I was skating on thin ice and it would be very unlikely that we will be able to go ahead due to the risk of OHSS. Was absolutely gutted on Saturday and am sat here feeling vaguely nauseous waiting for the phone call from the hospital re: my bloods.

I can't really give you advice as this is our first attempt and although we knew things could go wrong, we certainly didn't bank on it going wrong at this stage in the process! All I can say, is you're not on your own  

M


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Tes,

Welcome to FF, you'll get loads of support here. A mod will be along to help you, but in the meantime, there is a Bourn Hall thread, if you're interested to join us
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123350.0

I'm currently down regging with Bourn, got my baseline on Thurs.

Good luck with your tx, keep drinking loads of water  

xx


----------



## TesB (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi

Milky - I'm really sorry to hear that you are having the same problem as me.  My E2 level on Friday was 5500 and on Saturday had gone up to 9900 but my clinic has planned my EC for Wednesday anyway and won't have done any more blood tests or scans before then. I don't know if they have a level at which they stop it altogether but they haven't mentioned not doing at least the EC. I really hope that you get a positive phone call later. 

Canoworms - Thanks for the info, good luck with the scan and hope to talk to you on the Bourn link soon.

Thanks
Tes
x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi TesB,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

 with your treatment 

Strewberries xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello TesB, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

What an odd coincidence that both you and Milky should join tonight with almost identical issues with oevrstimulation!

You might want to check out the rather good advice Ikklesmiler offered Milky on her thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126632

And I will leave some links for you too:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Links For Info In OHSS ~ * CLICK HERE 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you the very best of luck and I hope you can get your levels under control and continue through to ET! 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  TesB  

Once again great Links and advice from Caz, ,aking first posts often brings another "guest" out and so you can share your journeys and start a cyber friendship with total understanding of what the other is facing.

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

